# Dremel, Brands & How to Use



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Did a search, and didn't get quite the answers I was looking for. Apologies if this is a repeat question.

I've decided I'd like to buy a dremel as an alternative to nail clippers. I'm just not able to get Gypsy's nails down to the length I want, and even though she behaves for me, she really hates getting her nails done. What brands have you guys tried/do you recommend? I won't be using it for anything besides nails. Quieter would be better, since Gyp is very noise sensitive. 

I know the basic concept of how to use them, but does anyone have a how-to video or explanation that they recommend?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

It's not a video, but if you search for doberdawn, her website has a very thorough picture tutorial about dremels and how to use them. The one I have is a Dremel 8100 (Dremel is actually a brand name, not the name of the type of rotary tool). It's cordless and relatively quiet, about as loud as my hair clippers, but pretty heavy and awkward. I've never gotten Sam used to it, but that's more the vibrations than the sound. I think it'd work better with a larger dog who was good about having their feet handled, but when I have to hold Sam still with one arm and manage the tool with the other (and give treats with, uh, my third hand? I miss my fiancee sometimes), it's tricky. I'd definitely recommend having someone to help with either holding Gypsy still or delivering lots of treats when you first start on desensitizing. Or maybe you have better timing than me, haha.


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

I use string cheese when doing Tula's nails with the Dremel. The thing to remember with the Dremel is to keep it moving. If you just press it against the nail it gets really hot. I usually move the Dremel back to front and over the top of each nail, usually about three passes per nail. Good luck.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Word of warning. The nail will get HOT FAST FAST FAST and it hurts the dog. Use almost a tapping, sweeping motion across the nail and don't stay on one nail long. That said, it works great! Nice smooth nails which is good for hardwood floors.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

I've had most versions of the dremel over the years, and the one I would buy is this http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Tools/Pages/ToolDetail.aspx?pid=8050#.VROkf5UtF9A

The versions with a 4.8V battery just don't have enough power for anything more than one small/medium dog. The 7.2V models have enough power for most people. Both those use the NiCad rechargeable batteries, which tend to lose charge while in storage and have problems with memory. Over time, they tend to hold less of a charge. Still, the 7.2V is a decent choice. 

The one I have is the 8100, which is 8V and has a lithium battery. Holds a charge longer and the battery should last much longer. But I agree that it is bulky. The one I linked to above is also 8V, but is slimmer. The coolest thing is that it has LED lights around the base of the attachment. Of course, it was introduced just a few months after I bought the 8100. 

I prefer the cordless versions because if they tangle in hair they will stop. I have seen a corded version pull out a chunk of skin along with hair.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

We have an actual Dremel brand that came with a bunch of different attachments for around $50 I believe. Maybe $40. 

It's actually been super useful outside of doing nails. We've used it to drill pilot holes for curtain rods, build a birdhouse, and a bunch of other random things.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a 2 speed cordless Dremel that easily did several sessions on one charge on 2 medium sized dogs. It is now 15 years old and that battery has weakened considerably but I still get several sessions out of one charge for little Ginger's nails. It is Dremel brand and I use it for other things as well, cut the teeth off my aquarium's overflow with a cutting blade for instance.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I have two. The first is a corded Multipro 395, that I use at my grooming table dowstairs or if the other needs charging. 

The other I will have to look and see, will edit with name. But it is cordless. I like both of them, but prefer the cordless.

Basically what you want to do is short strokes over the nail, and push back. I tend to hold in one spot for a few secs, then do the same in the other, then take a little off the top. Once the dremel gets too hot, I stop and let it cool before going again. But usually I can get through at least one of my dogs before it is too hot. Do just a little bit of the nail at first, and just keep doing a little bit till they are a length you want.

Your dog is hairy, so just watch and make sure you do not get close to the hair as the dremel will catch it and break it off. The hair of the feet should be short enough though that there would be no problem, it is everywhere else, you just got to pay attention to where you are holding it.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I learned from the wonderful DoberDawn site, so glad it is still up.

My cordless Dremel is 2 speed and 15 years old. Pointless to go find the model number, it has had to be retired years ago. Still going and still holds enough charge for a couple sessions with a medium sized dog. More important, the poor thing still connects and works after all the times it has been dropped!

I'd get the real deal. Mine has been used for other small jobs like cutting the overflow teeth from my aquarium. I did get to do that in a number of sessions but it was 13 years old at the time.

Agree about the time on the nail, 3 seconds per contact is all you get before it gets hot. I go from the side and take off a triangle on each side then the top as it seems to bother the dog less than a straight on approach to the quick. I can hold one paw and go from nail to nail so as to not heat up the nails too much. I aim to change the nail from its naturally worn hook shape to a blunted section of a thick circle that is well rounded. I also mark the top of the nail where I want the finished length as otherwise I may go further than I need to. Of course that is the goal but I tend to think the dog is being a stinker where really I have gone further then I thought I had!


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

I just use a basic corded Black and Decker dremel I got from target. (This one: link ) Watson hates nail clippers. 

First I dremel across, like you would with clippers, getting as close to the quick as possible. Then I go over the top side of the quick. Then I sand the underside down a little bit so it doesn't trap dirt as much. Just a little bit though. And last I take a minute to round off all the edges.

I follow the methods she talks about in this video:


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

Agree that the best and most complete instructions are at doberdawn.com


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

doberdawn.com was where I first got a handle on using a rotary tool on Kay's nails, too. I started with a cordless Dremel and even with an extra battery on hand, I wasn't happy with the longevity of the charge (or rather, lack thereof) which only became worse with time. I have since turned to a  Black & Decker corded model which I really like! It is quieter and I don't find the cord (w/extension) to be a hindrance at all. I am glad I made the change.

ETA: @Chimunga, I just noticed that we use the same make and model rotory tool!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I forgot my cordless is a dremel 8000-03 10.8v lithium ion. There are newer versions out now though.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I forgot my cordless is a dremel 8000-03 10.8v* lithium ion*. There are newer versions out now though.


That is likely where I went wrong, not getting the cordless Dremel with the Litium Ion battery; the one I gave up on had a NiCd. Should I ever go back to cordless, I will choose a model with a Lithium Ion.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Andis pet nail grinder, it's nearly silent which can really help dogs sensitive to mechanical sounds. First time I saw one used I didn't even know it was on! Powerful too. CONS: Has 2 speeds only, and is not cordless. I want one. Currently I used a dremel, corded. Cordless would be nice.

Don't get a "PediPaws" thing, it's complete junk. Weak, no battery life.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Don't get a "PediPaws" thing, it's complete junk. Weak, no battery life.


Ha, a coworker gave me her "pedipaws" and I used it for the initial desensitization with Jubel. But yeah, it's a piece of crap. Don't waste any money on one. 

I have a cordless dremel 8100 and love it. Holds a charge well and lots of power. I simply need to remember to actually use it more often.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

dagwall said:


> Ha, a coworker gave me her "pedipaws" and I used it for the initial desensitization with Jubel. But yeah, it's a piece of crap. Don't waste any money on one.


I did the same thing with Watson! It's way quieter than a real rotary, so it was easy to teach him with. But the power was terrible and it took forever. It broke after a month.


----------

